# 3D Printing a sight



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

what 3-d printer do you have?


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what is the buy in on one of those?!?!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

This 3D printer is a makerbot 2x. $2700 plus material plus service plan has me at $3500. 

Looking for ideas that be archery related. reply or shot me a pm with your thoughts.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice!! Looks very cool


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

you could perhaps print out cable slides. That's about all I can think of on the bow that is plastic.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Buy the 3d printing stocks now and then you can use the profits to buy a printer. This is the new big thing for sure!
So freaking cool... Which brand/maker is the printer?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

3-d printers have been around awhile, I've had a big commercial one for about 5 or 6 years. Its only been in the last couple years that they have come down in price and size.
They are amazing devices! I've done everything from printing adapters for sight rings to a solar powered GPS/Cell phone box that gets strapped to an eagle's back, to game cam board mounts. You are only limited by your imagination and ability to draw it up in CAD.

Stratasys(a big commercial 3-d printer maker) is here in Minneapolis and I know a couple guys over there pretty well. They have printers the size of classrooms! He wouldn't go into details but he said a substantial portion of the planes you are now flying on are printed out!...Not plastic, but other materials.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Can we see more pictures ?....These printers are extremely amazing.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> you could perhaps print out cable slides. That's about all I can think of on the bow that is plastic.


On You tube there are vids that show how strong some of the printed parts are. A sight ring seems doable and so does a quiver hood maybe. Even risers could be printed and be used to mock up custom grips for people all over the country. A bow manufacturer could send a file to someone with one of these printers. That person then prints a riser grip area out. Now he has a way to fit a custom side plate or grip to it before he sends it off to his customer. Even the side plate could be printed in any color you want.


----------



## Skittle217 (May 5, 2013)

Cheese1 said:


> On You tube there are vids that show how strong some of the printed parts are.


Yeah some guys print AR uppers and they're good for about 2000 rounds. Technology is definitely on hunting's side for the future.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

The printer I have prints out in ABS plastic, so a lot depends on the design. But to get a feel for how strong the stuff is, its a strong as any ABS plastic *with a catch*.

The printer lays down layer upon layer from the bottom to the top. So the finished pieced has .01 thick layers in it. The piece is rather weak in the plane that the layers are laid down in, but pretty strong 90 degrees to the layers.

You also have to take into account some other factors when designing. For example, when you get below a certain size hole, the printer resolution is not good enough to give you a clean hole. The stuff drills out just fine, and what I usually do on small holes is just consider it a pilot hole and drill.
Another tip, this stuff takes up super glue like its on crack! Really makes the stuff tough.
furthermore, brushing acetone on the outside gives a VERY nice SMOOTH SHINY surface and seals up the layers. Acetone is tricky....because it melts the plastic, but after a couple tries you get the hang of it.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

This is just scratching the surface for 3d printers...I'm sure in the near future there will be great improvements. I bet the 3D printers would be great for scale model builders.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

you could do a version of the hind sight or maybe the new x press bow presses come with wheels you could do them


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## NolesFan (Mar 6, 2011)

So jealous! I can think of 1000s of things I would build..  Good thing I don't need another expensive hobby/toy!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Got a little bit more designed.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Watch how you orientate that when you print. If the layers are perpendicular to long axis it will be weaker.
If you print things about 10 degress on the Y axis it will also be a little smoother and stronger...BUT will require more support.


----------



## tate65 (Jul 19, 2013)

*STL files*



onyx48166 said:


> View attachment 1672215
> View attachment 1672216
> View attachment 1672217


Do you have your STL files? I'd love to print one and try it.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

That's pretty amazing but I don't feel like the average man would ever get his money back


----------



## Black_bear (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello I am getting some 3d images done up and was wondering if you could print out a few of each of the designs for me?


----------



## Archery dynamic (Dec 13, 2012)

we got a 3d printer my last year of architectural drafting in college it was really cool but man it took forever to print something and the material its self i remember being rather pricey at the time


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

and another


----------

